# Sky-blue beauty!



## sky-blue (Jul 3, 2021)

Hey Schwinners! I'm the proud new owner of a 1967 sky blue Deluxe Collegiate! I'm on the hunt for a chrome front fender. Please let me know if anyone has one for sale! Thx!


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 4, 2021)

One of my favorite Schwinn candy colors!!


----------

